# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  EE questionnaire

## caro_fischer

Hey guys!
Do you want to take part in a scientific research?
All you need to do is spending 10 minutes of your time to answer a couple of questions about EastEnders. For more information and the questionnaire click here:

The survey is part of a research project for my Bachelor thesis at University of Saarland. It is safe, for free and of course completely anonymous. 
Thank you for your help!
Caro

----------


## Siobhan

Caro, you were asked to send a note to admin to request if you could do this. Please mail admin for permission

----------


## parkerman

She's now done this at least six times.  :Angry:

----------


## xcarlyx

I've reported it.

----------

